# Hello from California



## nhaverland413 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi all I'm Nick, I am a carnivorous plant hobbyist and born again mantis enthusiast. I had been sorely discouraged a few years back from raising mantids due to the seeming dearth of US retailers. Finally though, I came across the mantidforum and now I can rekindle my old passion!

I look forward to buying selling and trading mantids (and maybe other inverts) with all of you on the forum.

Best Regards,

Nick


----------



## obregon562 (Nov 8, 2007)

heya nick! remember me from the cpuk/terrarforums?

welcome, and hope both of your hobbies thrive!


----------



## Andrew (Nov 8, 2007)

Woohoo, another Californian! Welcome. I've got a few CP's myself and I'll be growing quite a few in my greenhouse this spring.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome Nick, from OHIO


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome, I'm from CA too!

Andrew, you're from cali?


----------



## Andrew (Nov 8, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Mantida (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome!

You must have a pretty easy time getting food for your collection since you're in sunny Cal.


----------



## obregon562 (Nov 9, 2007)

im is SO Cal too!

it wouldnt be too hard to get food outside, but pre-packaged are soooo much easier!


----------



## nhaverland413 (Nov 9, 2007)

obregon562 said:


> im is SO Cal too!it wouldnt be too hard to get food outside, but pre-packaged are soooo much easier!


Ahh, obregon! I know you from the CP forums!


----------



## obregon562 (Nov 9, 2007)

what, did me goo grammar and spalling give me away?  

hehehe...


----------



## nhaverland413 (Nov 13, 2007)

obregon562 said:


> what, did me goo grammar and spalling give me away?  hehehe...


hahaha,

something like that!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2007)

WOOOO CALIFORNIA!!!!!!


----------

